# Peruvian Spicy Dip



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Peruvian Spicy Dip

This dip has a nice mellow garlic flavor and heat, serve as an appetizer
with bread, veggies or crackers.

10*              jalapeno, steamed,
1/2-lb           feta cheese
10               soda crackers
2 Tablespoons    olive oil
1 whole head**   garlic roasted or steamed.
to taste         kosher salt
to taste         fresh cracked black pepper

Steam the jalapeno then blend*** with all other ingredients to a smooth
paste that will coat the back of a spoon.

If made in advance float olive oil on top of the dip, cover, then
refrigerate.

Serve as a dip with bread, veggies or crackers.

Note:

* This is one whole head of garlic, not just one clove. 

*** A Cuisinart works well for this.


----------

